# WALD MURICI? CRAZINESS



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

As Some of you know I like the tuning scene for all cars especially euros and japanese tuners another crazy thing I found what do you guys thinks


----------



## JDM_GTI (Jan 24, 2008)

that is sweet i like it alot


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: WALD MURICI? CRAZINESS (STATUS1)*

insane!!! i want one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

normally dont like wings, and didnt like this one at first, but after a bit i really like it.


----------



## yippy-skippy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: WALD MURICI? CRAZINESS (STATUS1)*

oh my god i want that car


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

oh yes


----------



## 02032395549 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (VDubby18)*

omg ... Beautiful ride
============================
+442032395549 , 02032395549


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (02032395549)*

That's the JAM!


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't like the tail


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (trev0006vw)*

my gf says she wants one







=


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: WALD MURICI? CRAZINESS (STATUS1)*


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

like the front, i'm not so crazy about the wing, but i'd def take it.


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (JDM_GTI)*

id hit it


----------



## dubcc (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: WALD MURICI? CRAZINESS (STATUS1)*

the wing would probably grow on me. i can dig it. sick ass car


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: WALD MURICI? CRAZINESS (STATUS1)*


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: WALD MURICI? CRAZINESS (mkIIIVDUB)*

i dont like the taillights... alittle oldschool for me.


----------

